# No love for Donovan?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

What? Did you purple freaks learn your lesson about washed up old QBs with Favre that you can't get excited about McNabb? Or have you all come to the realization that your team is moving to LA next year? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

What a coincidence, McNabb's number is 5 and that is the number of games the Queens will be lucky to win. :laugh:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am confused? I believe that Vikings had a great year with Favre at the helm, and one of the best seasons in franchise history. I would say that is pretty good for a old washed up QB. Also, McNabb never had a running back like AP. Silly non educated football fans.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

He actually didn't look too bad last night for only having a few weeks in camp.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya cuz most the teams have to stack the box for ap. On that 49 yard touchdown they had 9 guys in the box and the safety bit on the play action. Look for that alot this year, because a vet qb is going to know that. Not only will I think Donovan will have a good year but so will Berrian. Break out year for him!


----------

